# Problem with a non refundablepre-paid hotel



## kent4rel (May 17, 2012)

I made a prepaid booking through booking com in a 3 star hotel in Istanbul Turkey but cant travel because of some issues. It runs from Sunday, 24 June 12, check-in after 13:00
Check-out Friday, 29 June 12, check-out before 12:00. Its 450euros( been paid for) and is non-refundable but the hotel can allow me transfer it to another person. I am willing to sell it to any body traveling to Istanbul within this period for a token. You can confirm the authenticity through the hotel by contacting me [email protected] to get the hotel details. Thanks

Any suggestion on what I should in this case is highly welcomed. Thanks


----------

